# flush?



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

I cant go lower ..... but I luv the way she sit.....


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

wow those rims are sexy man!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (markfif)*

veddy nice, veddy nice indeed... jlines?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (markfif)*

HAWT


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

loved the car at h2o perfection


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

cars on point


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (TNKD)*

thanks guys....
flush in front too


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*

any more shots of the wheels/fender area that are more close up?


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re:*

Such a sick corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif props


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

ohhhh sweeettt love it


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

as requested ...


----------



## swai (Mar 9, 2008)

what kind of finish is that on the wheels?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (swai)*

Here some for you


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

thanks for that picture man ... they are awesome .... I luv it thanks again man ....


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*

holy ****ing **** man. that is the sexiest corrado i will EVER see. i love the side exit exhaust


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

MORE PIC !! MORE PIC !! MORE PIC !!!
can u give me some detail pic of ur side exhaust.....
i want something like that too !!!


----------



## swai (Mar 9, 2008)

what kind of finish is on the wheels? they look anodized?


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (swai)*

jline call it chrome gold..... its a transludent powder coat finish over a polished finish wheels .... you can order it like this from jline if you are able to wait the 4 month delay that jlines want to make you a set of wheels...


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: flush? (remuz2fly4u)*

everythings amazing! just feel a little off with ur front bumper, otherwise excellent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: flush? (e.shell)*









eurotuner, h20 section


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

pure sex


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (krazygti)*

who do smaller tire than 205/40/17 something like 205/35 or 195/40


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remuz2fly4u* »_who do smaller tire than 205/40/17 something like 205/35 or 195/40 

You can get 195/40-17 from:
Pirelli
Hankook
Yokohama
Continental


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I have to double check with my tire distributor


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remuz2fly4u* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *remuz2fly4u* »_








eurotuner, h20 section 


sweet, i took that pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great lookin car.


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

its always fun to see our car in eurotuner ! thanks


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

does your motor foul your hood?
by the way, very VERY BEAUTIFUL CAR!








dom


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

I can close the hood and I have a clearance of over 1 inch on the top


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

ahh cool, very well put together car! wouldnt change a thing!
dom


----------

